# Please help the new guy!



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

OK ILL TRY TO SHED SOME LIGHT ON THIS GOOD QUESTION...the new bows of today are very pricy....as soon as you walk out the door the value drops like a rock..........if you know what to look for i would recommend a used bow,2013-2014 this is why.....the value drops bad...........so if your smart, money wise, person you can have a top of the line main line bow for about half or even less.some even come set up.for a fraction of the price on a new bow...remember bow shops dont care they want you to buy.. or buy the bow witch they make the most money on.....and get you out the door fast..find out what you real DL. is what poundage you are comfy with..you can also play dumb .. go to 5-8 different shops shoot some bows see what you like and your price range, then look in the classy adds and bingo your on your way with a main line bow .. hope this helps mike ps welcome new guy to AT..


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Mike is correct on a way to get going. I'd ask too, what bow are you thinking about?? recurve, compound -- what? LOTs of research and reading here will pay dividends. Where are you located? There may be more help locally than you think.

Arne


----------



## Calemonroe (Jan 26, 2015)

I want to go with a compound. I live in central Florida. It sounds about like buying a new car as far as sales and depreciation. Thanks for the help.


----------



## skidmor3 (Jan 28, 2015)

I can give a little insight as I am going through this right now. Basically know nothing about archery, not a clue. asked a friend of a friend that bow hunts where he goes, recommended a local pro shop, said it would cost more but they will set me up correctly. So I went there they spent about an hour and a half with me let me shoot some shots gave some advice also told me buying new would depreciate dramatically so getting set up right is key and get something to keep for a few years is a what most of the guys do. Checked out 1 other pro shop went to dicks and bass pro shop wasn't impressed with what they had to say or offer. So went online read reviews on what they were selling elite synergy liked what I was reading checked out the 32 and 35 energy and those are real well reviewed as well. so went on ebay to see what they are selling for and looks like a little over 600, and the pro shop is asking 900 so I went with the pro shop. Came with setting up my draw length, draw weight, installed the peep sight, forward sight, arrow rest, cut my arrows to length which is important and sold me the correct arrows for my bow which is very important had no clue. also came with 6 months of range time which is a big deal this time of year in ny. Not sure on the total amount of time they have spent with me at least 4 hours some of it just talking archery but all the set up, going through how to shoot correctly re tuned the bow after 400 shots and so on, was well worth the extra money I spent. They are not making a killing on these things on newbies that's for sure. Been going back and shooting a bunch and getting lots of helpful info every time i go. So I would say if your a complete newbie like me you should try your local pro shop there is a lot to archery. I cant imagine how bad my set up would be not doing it this way at least for my first bow. Hope that helps a little and good luck with your new addiction!


----------



## dunmoab (Apr 4, 2013)

Along with spending some time at the "pro shop"....try going to a local archery club if one is close by. I think you will find a wealth of info there. Most guys at the club are more than willing to help get someone into the sport. All the guys in my club, especially the top shots, are always helpful with tuning, form and equipment advice when asked. Good luck!


----------

